# 94 pickup XE 4x4 transmission diagrams , other info?



## clbarrett (Jan 17, 2010)

My 5th gear is inoperative on my 94 nissan hardbody xe 4x4 3.0. I woulld like to find some good info about the transmission for repair purposes. Can anyone direct me to some sites with this stuff on it, thanks.


----------



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

They rusted a lot so there are tons in junk yards just waiting for you to buy the tranny.


----------

